# My Heliboarding trip to AK



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yay! you did OZ! Awesome! I'm totally jealous! 
(I so wanted to do OZ but we came too late, OZ was already done the day we hit Red Light District  so we did X-Rated and Double Penetration instead )

You had some brilliant conditions, awesome! Which week have you been? (Must have been after week 6 since Baja had it's opening day when we've been there )


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

how much does something like this cost? Never been anywhere further then the lower 48.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ZacAttakk said:


> how much does something like this cost? Never been anywhere further then the lower 48.


5.5k a week @PNH (been at the same spot, same question popped up in my AK '15 thread; post #113/116 if you want details)


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

neni said:


> 5.5k a week @PNH (been at the same spot, same question popped up in my AK '15 thread; post #113/116 if you want details)


Awesome thanks for the info Neni. This is for sure a bucket list trip for me. Totally worth 5 grand


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Nicool333 said:


> :hairy:
> 
> Hey Yall,
> 
> ...


Another sick trip! Nice.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Epic lines! Thanks for sharing Nicool333


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Deacon said:


> Another sick trip! Nice.


since your the only one I ride with that would ever even consider this we are gonna have to start saving up :eyetwitch2:

Great vid and way to get us all worked up in MAY 6 more months before the board comes out again....

Silly question really. With this and Neni's pics I kinda figure the guides are the ones in Orange, if not question doesn't apply. If so, why did it seem the guides all skied? Not that it matters, just wondering. Easier for them in emergency condition or some other reason? Just wondering.


----------

